# Solved: how to add a image in page title!



## jospams

hi this is a very noobish question but i don't seem to find it on google! i made a webpage and would like to add a image in the title. i am using dreamweaver! so may be there is a easier way thanks to anyone who will help me!


----------



## TechGuy

You can't really put an image in the titlebar area. I think you might be thinking of favicon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon


----------



## jospams

TechGuy said:


> You can't really put an image in the titlebar area. I think you might be thinking of favicon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon


thanks alot


----------



## TechGuy

You're welcome!


----------



## balait243

Using Facicon.ico u can easily add ur image in page title

http://www.ourtechzone.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=11


----------



## namenotfound

balait243 said:


> Using Facicon.ico u can easily add ur image in page title
> 
> http://www.ourtechzone.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=11


Favicon goes in the *address bar*, not the page title (title bar). 

But, TechGuy already established that fact


----------

